# XEN Freeware by Paul Brown.



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

http://www.x9000.net/

As far as I can determine *XEN Freeware by Paul Brown* was first mentioned on these forums by *tuppence2* in a thread in "Web and Email" and in September '02. Here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=95521&highlight=XEN

It has consistently figured in posts in http://forums.techguy.org/f21/s

and most recently in a post by *Peters321 in "Tips & Tricks on the 8th.March '04*. Here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=200066&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

I have now both *Paul Brown's XEN* and his *XENTweak* installed.

This review is less of a critique (which I am unqualified to make) and more of a sharing with those who have an interest beyond that of merely using a computer.

As most of us realise there a great deal of freeware available. It covers a wide spectrum from the playful to the intensely serious. There is little doubt that quality varies and there is probably no doubt that we each have our preferences. We might find agreement, however, about the desirability of keeping our computer and its systems in the best possible 'running order'. And, in the broadest sense of the words, 'fun' and 'learning', we would agree as to the desirability of those components in the computing experience.

*Paul Brown's XEN Freeware Tools* fall, for me, into these categories:

*Serious. Learning. Confidence boosting. Computer maintenance of a high order and Satisfaction.*

In short I am having fun. Thanks, Paul Brown.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Here is the 'Choices' DOS window:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Ben:

In what way has the Xen Tools improved your PC Perforance? I believe when you first used the tools you posted that you lost some Audio and Fonts, have these returned now?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

It was my choice to delete sounds, fonts (and screen savers).

I have had no problems. The issue of accepting all his options is as yet unresolved by me. So much is included in those options (this in the Full Cleanup one) that I am taking my time (learning?).

I have the Purge tool on trial too. That one will cost $20 US (money order OK for the "no credit card users' of whom I am one).

Performance improvement? I don't know yet. The XENtweak tool not, by any means, fully explored. It appears to know when I have already done (in the past) what it recommends.

I am watching Lavasoft, Spybot, CW Shredder, to see what they show since XEN professes to some capabilities there too.

Very exciting, Joe. Verdict not in yet. Will post more when I decide the way I shall go.

And Paul Brown promises to respond to all questions - that may impress me further (if still the case).


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Ben:

Sounds like a good tool. Keep me informed on your progress with it.


----------

